
Unconfirmed Videos from Wuhan - ycombonator
https://mobile.twitter.com/badiucao/status/1220335825805643778
======
ycombonator
Reports of People dropping like flies.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/asbreakingnews/status/12204993773...](https://mobile.twitter.com/asbreakingnews/status/1220499377313271808)

